# CWC Girly Guard  Found



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2019)

39 is 





Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

Check the length of the bracket to the chain stay.
The bike with the guard would not work on your bike because the chain stays are straight.
The rear bracket is much shorter on the guard that fits your 1939.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 10, 2019)

I have one that's been painted red , PM if interested?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Check the length of the bracket to the chain stay.
> The bike with the guard would not work on your bike because the chain stays are straight.
> The rear bracket is much shorter on the guard that fits your 1939.







Like this one [emoji2]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 10, 2019)

this is a pre war guard, from a 1941.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks Pierce 
I’m looking for a original paint guard 
Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> this is a pre war guard, from a 1941.View attachment 947041



Postwar


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 10, 2019)

Is your bike blue or black?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Is your bike blue or black?




Blue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Still looking Cabers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 14, 2019)

tttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's a blue chain guard for sale https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/blue-1946-roadmaster-parts.147542/


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's another one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bi...=item4435c0800d:g:ImwAAOSwqaNcY4TW:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 16, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...eland-welding-hawthorne-bicycle-parts.146215/


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Still 
Looking for Guard for this bike 
39 Cwc Girly 





In blue 
8 ish condition 
Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 2, 2019)

Still looking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello
Still looking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a chrome one, which was on deluxe bikes.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 17, 2019)

og


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

